# Fenix vs Surefire (help me pick)



## mountsj (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi All,

I'm Brand new to this site and need some of your opinions. I'm looking to get a new flashlight and have it narrowed down to 2. The Surefire 6P LED and the Fenix P3D w/Rebel LED. Besides the price difference (cause I know the surefire is more) what are the pros and cons of these lights? Which one should I get? I basically just want a very bright light for everyday use. Thanks in advance for the help.

Jeff


----------



## :)> (Oct 12, 2007)

Holy crap. This should be a fun ride

Welcome to CPF:thumbsup:

If I only picked a single light to use and was offered the choices that you have listed, I would select the Surefire 6P LED. Surefire lights are rock solid and are some of the finest production lights that money can buy.


----------



## Gunner12 (Oct 12, 2007)

The Fenix has more modes, is brighter, and has a more efficient driver.

The Surefire is a solid and simple to use light.

If it will just be for daily use, I'd go for the P3D-Rebel 100.

If you need it to work every time in any situation with no doubts, go for the 6PL.

How about the slightly bigger Olight T20 Q5 instead of the P3D? It has a thicker body and can use 17670 3.7v rechargeable batteries. It also has more throw then the P3D.

:welcome:


----------



## Lightdude (Oct 12, 2007)

I like both but would go with the Fenix because of variable brightness. But if you plan on beating the hell out of your light, SUREFIRE!


----------



## robo21 (Oct 12, 2007)

:welcome: The Surefire will last a lifetime.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 12, 2007)

How many lights do you intend to own? If it's just a few then go for quality SF. If it's going to be a bunch then you can afford to have some of each.


----------



## HeadCSO (Oct 12, 2007)

If you can get both, get both as you will then have a lot of flexibility and 2 lights are better than one.

If you can only get one and you need reliable as reliable can be, get Surefire.

I don't abuse my lights and I have both Fenix and Surefire. I've had one Fenix fail on me but never a Surefire. I use Fenix more now in work, but I keep a Surefire as backup to it.


----------



## nyyankeefen (Oct 12, 2007)

Surefire, cause its built like a tank 
period


----------



## Gunner12 (Oct 12, 2007)

BUY BOTH!!!

But that's not always possible...

How long do you want the light to last?
Battery type?
Cost?
What environments will the light be seeing?
Size?


----------



## Grun (Oct 12, 2007)

Go for the Surefire. I have been a Fenix user for a while, but would surely fly with the Surefire. Fantastic light!


----------



## kurni (Oct 12, 2007)

robo21 said:


> :welcome: The Surefire will last a lifetime.



Unfortunately the LED technology won't, so I pick the cheaper ones because I'll buy new models more frequently :nana:


----------



## robo21 (Oct 12, 2007)

kurni said:


> Unfortunately the LED technology won't, so I pick the cheaper ones because I'll buy new models more frequently :nana:


 
:laughing: The cool thing about Surefire is that there are several vendors selling the newer technology upgrades to drop in to this light. Rather than tossing the cheap light you can upgrade the high quality light.


----------



## gunga (Oct 12, 2007)

Is there a smiley for opening a can of worms?


----------



## greenLED (Oct 12, 2007)

:welcome:

What do you mean "everyday use" exactly? IMO, deciding between the two would partly depend on how much money you're willing to spend, what size of light you're willing to carry, whether you'd have a real need for multiple "modes", etc. Then there are other considerations including overall quality, reliability, warranty, perceived value, place of manufacture, looks, etc. From what I've seen, some of the latter is what ruffles feathers most when someone asks "Fenix or SF"?

I personally own several Fenix, and quite a few SF's as well. They both have their place in my EDC, and _depending on what I'm doing_ I'll pick one over the other. There really isn't a single good answer for me.





mountsj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm Brand new to this site and need some of your opinions. I'm looking to get a new flashlight and have it narrowed down to 2. The Surefire 6P LED and the Fenix P3D w/Rebel LED. Besides the price difference (cause I know the surefire is more) what are the pros and cons of these lights? Which one should I get? I basically just want a very bright light for everyday use. Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> Jeff


----------



## robo21 (Oct 12, 2007)

gunga said:


> Is there a smiley for opening a can of worms?


 Yes there sure is! Actually, take your pick:

This:









Or This:


----------



## Illum (Oct 12, 2007)

gunga said:


> Is there a smiley for opening a can of worms?



only think I have




this is a job for [email protected], once the pixelpimp


----------



## BSCOTT1504 (Oct 12, 2007)

Welcome to CPF mountsj!! :wave: 

Fenix makes really good lights.

Surefire makes really Great lights.


----------



## Siskik (Oct 12, 2007)

If you buy the Fenix, and see what a neat light it is, then you will buy the Surefire to see what exquisite craftmanship is. 
If your smart, you will buy the Surefire L1 first, and feel confident that you have pretty much one the best flashlights there is. Unless, of course, you get a custom made Surefire, like the ML1, which IMO, is the best flashlight on the planet.


----------



## chakrawal (Oct 12, 2007)

Fenix P3D Rebel100


----------



## geepondy (Oct 13, 2007)

Neither has yet to fail me. My personal view of Fenix vs. Surefire is the following. If you're walking around in everyday situations such as your nightly walk around the neighborhood and you happen to drop your Fenix to the sidewalk, it most likely will survive. If you are hiking in the mountains and there is a chance you might drop your flashlight and it bounces off a couple of rocks and drops 20 feet below, I'm taking my Surefire.

It's a very valid point for us on a limited budget in buying a Fenix now and having the cash or ability to accumulate such so that you can buy the upgraded Fenix six to twelve months later. For myself that is why I have to choose my Surefires very carefully. I haven't purchased one in a couple of years but most likely will buy a G2L for the car in anticipation it will ride in the glove box ready for use for the next five to ten years or more. My current around the house LED lights though are Fenix's. Sooner or later I will buy a Rebel 100 version simply because I think I'll find the beam color pleasing. It does seem Fenix rules in the efficiency department.


----------



## leprechaun414 (Oct 13, 2007)

:welcome:

Buy both


----------



## woodrow (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome to cpf! As a Every Day Carry light, I would pick the P3D R100...but I am biased because it is my edc light. It is also one of the most impressive flashlights I have ever owned for its size and all it does. 

You will end up buying a SF light if you hang around here for a while...and the 6PL should be a good place to start...keep in mind while it is tougher (most likely) than the Fenix, neither would (in my humble opinion survive as much abuse (or a high fall) as well as a $30 SL Propoly AA light. Glass breaks and 123'a don't like to be abused too much no matter whose brand of aluminum tube they are resting in.

Synopsis: Buy both...but I would buy the Fenix first.


----------



## Derek Dean (Oct 13, 2007)

Howdy mountsj, and welcome to CPF,
This is one of life's nicer decisions to be faced with, because no matter which one you choose, you will be happy as a clam (I'm assuming clams must be pretty happy!).

However, since this is your first post, I'd recommend that before you make a final decision you spend a little time delving even further into the many resources available here at CPF. There are many neat, new lights coming to market at the moment, and it might be worth a bit of your time to explore all available options. Here are some flashlight review and information sites that you might find interesting:

http://www.lightreviews.info/

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/features/buyers_guide.htm

http://www.cpfreviews.com/

http://flashlightnews.org/

Wolf-Eyes, Dereelight, Lumapower, and JetBeam are all releasing new lights that are worth a look.

I will say this..... many folks show up at CPF wanting a "bright light for everyday use", not realizing that many other nice features are now available, and very useful. So, if you can, spend a little time reading.... ask more questions, and pretty soon it will become apparent which light will fill *your* needs best. Happy hunting.


----------



## NA8 (Oct 13, 2007)

mountsj said:


> Hi All,
> I basically just want a very bright light for everyday use.
> Jeff


 
That would be the P3D100. 200 lumens to 80 lumens. 

Besides do you really want a light you have to twist the tailcap to turn on ? 

:devil:


----------



## cmichael (Oct 13, 2007)

mountsj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm Brand new to this site and need some of your opinions. I'm looking to get a new flashlight and have it narrowed down to 2. The Surefire 6P LED and the Fenix P3D w/Rebel LED. Besides the price difference (cause I know the surefire is more) what are the pros and cons of these lights? Which one should I get? I basically just want a very bright light for everyday use. Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> Jeff


 

I have Surefire L2 and Fenix P3dREB100, I used fenix for EDC have different mode and size, also I have 2 Tiablo A9, One in my car and one in my condo.


----------



## rizky_p (Oct 13, 2007)

I am actually surprice that this thread doesnt ended-up as an all out war between the two sides? 

I dont have money for surefire, but if i had i would buy one. In the meantime Fenix will do they are nice, efficient, bright, cheap, nice quality for the price not sure good or bad technology update is fairly often. Surefire is a TANK.


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Oct 13, 2007)

mountsj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm Brand new to this site and need some of your opinions. I'm looking to get a new flashlight and have it narrowed down to 2. The Surefire 6P LED and the Fenix P3D w/Rebel LED. Besides the price difference (cause I know the surefire is more) what are the pros and cons of these lights? Which one should I get? I basically just want a very bright light for everyday use. Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> Jeff


 
How are you going to be carrying the light, in a holster, or in your pocket, because the size, and or weight of the light could matter? Remember, my definition of what is acceptable to put in my pocket might be different than what you accept. 
Do you need a multi-staged output flashlight? Or, are you willing to carry a much smaller lower level light with you also on your key chain, or in another pocket? Are you going to buy one flashlight, and keep it for a long time? If so, build quality, and a warranty are very important. I think you should slow down, and figure out what you really want, or need, because the two lights you have narrowed down to are very dissimilar in design.


----------



## 22hornet (Oct 13, 2007)

Has it ever been proven and tested what light is the more durable ? 
I recall a thread about a Fenix L1P after it fell from the 17th floor in an elevator shaft and it still worked.

A robust looking exterior is worth less than nothing if the internal parts are weakly fitted, I guess.

Unless someone really starts a side by side comparison, this discussion about which is the most robust flashlight has no valid importance. 

(Personally I feel that Peak must "outrobust" them both )

Kind regards,
joris


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Oct 13, 2007)

22hornet said:


> Has it ever been proven and tested what light is the more durable ?
> I recall a thread about a Fenix L1P after it fell from the 17th floor in an elevator shaft and it still worked.
> 
> A robust looking exterior is worth less than nothing if the internal parts are weakly fitted, I guess.
> ...


 
Well, it has a valid importance to those who wish to purchase a robust well-built flashlight. A 10-year-old child could pick up a Surefire, and tell it is better built than a Fenix. 
I don’t care what the original thread starter buys, because I don’t own any stock in either company. I feel both Fenix, and Surefire offer outstanding products in their respective price ranges, and appeal to different buyers.


----------



## 22hornet (Oct 13, 2007)

CRESCENDOPOWER said:


> Well, it has a valid importance to those who wish to purchase a robust well-built flashlight. A 10-year-old child could pick up a Surefire, and tell it is better built than a Fenix. ...



Hello,
it has indeed a valid importance but until some serious side-by-side testing has been done, there is no reliable data that compares the strenght/robustness of flashlights. I prefer the "I know" attitude to the "I think" attitude.
btw: a 10 year old can have on opinion, but only based on the criteria he understands.
First impressions are not always right. A business relation of mine has a Mercedes CL55AMG: it costs a lot and sure looks robust and of high quality.
Bottom line: Car is unreliable (almost in a cartoon-like way) and started rusting all over it's chassis at 4 years old (in a mild climate). A less expensive Toyota Camry (though with a less beautiful engine sound) would have proven of far higher quality. 

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## etc (Oct 13, 2007)

I like fenix, never had surefire.


----------



## Lobo (Oct 13, 2007)

22hornet said:


> Has it ever been proven and tested what light is the more durable ?
> I recall a thread about a Fenix L1P after it fell from the 17th floor in an elevator shaft and it still worked.
> 
> A robust looking exterior is worth less than nothing if the internal parts are weakly fitted, I guess.
> ...





Totally agree. There are many "my Fenix/Surfire broke down when I stared at it too hard" and "my Fenix/Surfire survived a nuclear test" but they don't have any real relevance until someone has done a proper test with established rules. If you have a light that has survived a few knocks, then naturally you'll be very confident about it, but maybe that aint the whole truth. And marketing doesnt have a small impact too. Commercials WORKS. Personally, I feel that my old maglite is one of the most robust lights I have encounterd considering what it have been through. 




CRESCENDOPOWER said:


> Well, it has a valid importance to those who wish to purchase a robust well-built flashlight. A 10-year-old child could pick up a Surefire, and tell it is better built than a Fenix.



And most people wouldn't put that much weight on a 10-year olds opinion...
Appearances can be deceitful. Take a look at the SL PP 4AA that has been mentioned here. Plastic light, looks like crap, most people wouldnt believe it to be more durable than a metal light. I can't find the thread here now, but there was a guy who made some insane drop tests from a VERY high crane. IIRC the batteries went to pieces before the light!
IMHO there aint a Fenix or Surefire that could had take that punishment. If you want shockproof, plastic all the way...


----------



## GregU2 (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a Surefire U2 and a P1D Q5. I compared both outside and the highest settings are almost exactly the same. Throw and spill on both are really close. Remember, when you are comparing lumens Surefire is quite conservative and measured out front rather than at the emitter, as is the case with Fenix. Both are great lights. For EDC I carry the P1D cause of the compact sizeand light weight. You don't even know it's on your belt. If I was camping, walking through the forest, caving, going on a trip away from home, etc., I would take the U2 in addition to my Fenix. Best of both worlds. However, if had to choose on just one, I would go with the 6P Led, although I think the Surefire L1 would be the absolute best choice. The fit and feel of a Surefire is incredible.


----------



## Richard L (Oct 13, 2007)

*Plastic?*



Lobo said:


> :welcome:
> If you want shockproof, plastic all the way...


That reminds me.... In the mid-1980s I had a plastic Duracell flashlight which was hyped on TV as shockproof, bombproof, etc. However, it became a sticky mess when a little bug repellent got on it.:sick2:

Richard


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Oct 13, 2007)

Lobo said:


> :welcome:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I know there are flashlights on the market that are designed specifically to be shockproof. But, the title of this thread is Fenix vs. Surfire, and those are the lights that I am talking about. If everyone’s opinion in this thread is that a Fenix is just as durable as a Surefire I guess are conversation is over.:laughing:


----------



## woodrow (Oct 13, 2007)

CRESCENDOPOWER said:


> Well, it has a valid importance to those who wish to purchase a robust well-built flashlight. A 10-year-old child could pick up a Surefire, and tell it is better built than a Fenix.
> I don’t care what the original thread starter buys, because I don’t own any stock in either company. I feel both Fenix, and Surefire offer outstanding products in their respective price ranges, and appeal to different buyers.


 
OK...this is getting boring...lets stir it up a bit:nana: How is the SF a better light??? Only one output level, not really bright enough to be considered impressive or dim enough for low light needed tasks. It is too big to be a decent edc light, and for the $$$ there are about 45 lights out there that do what it does better. Any 10 year old that does not ride the short bus would pick the Fenix. The Fenix even has a strobe!

The short bus could be lit up decently by the SF however.


----------



## Lobo (Oct 13, 2007)

CRESCENDOPOWER said:


> Yes, I know there are flashlights on the market that are designed specifically to be shockproof. But, the title of this thread is Fenix vs. Surfire, and those are the lights that I am talking about. If everyone’s opinion in this thread is that a Fenix is just as durable as a Surefire I guess are conversation is over.:laughing:



Well, I think you missed my main point. As long as we dont have any standardized tests where we compare the durability of the lights in question, there is really not that much point on arguing which is the most durable. All we have is anecdotal evidence. Which isn't that usefull, since there are thousand of stories telling the reliability/unreliability of both brands.

But for conversations sake, argue on.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 13, 2007)

Welocome to CPF mountsj :welcome:

Maybe tell us a bit more about how you're going to use the light and we can toss in our opinions based on that. They're both great lights and I lean toward the Surefire, but if you're needing something more compact the P3D might work out better. I just depends on what you're using it for.


----------



## Lobo (Oct 13, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> Welocome to CPF mountsj :welcome:
> 
> Maybe tell us a bit more about how you're going to use the light and we can toss in our opinions based on that. They're both great lights and I lean toward the Surefire, but if you're needing something more compact the P3D might work out better. I just depends on what you're using it for.



I think I'll follow Patriot36 good initiative here and follow his lead, back to the thread. :goodjob:

As he said, what are you gonna use it for?
Cause they are pretty different lights in some aspects.

If you need a reliable simple light with no fancy UI(user interface, and IMHO something is wrong when you talk about a flashlight and UI in the same sentence, but that's just me, and that's we're we are heading theese days... ok, rant off.) and a light that you will only use for short burst, looking something up. Then the Surefire 6P might suit you, not that it has a short runtime, but it has a momentary on-button, which the fenix doesn't(not in the same way at least). In short, the 6P only has one mode of light, you don't have to worry about anything else then light on, light off, which often isnt a bad thing.

The Fenix on the other hand has a lots of different levels, which can be good if you need them. Me, I like to have at least two levels, low and high, so I can save batterylife when I want to, or not draw unwanted attention. More than that can be a pain, but the Fenix UI is pretty decent, so you dont have to bother with the rest of the modes if you dont want too.
Those are the main differences I believe. I'm not sure which one of them are the brightest, since Surefire always downplay their figures, and Fenix exagerates them slightly (well not really, but they use bulb figures, which is what the bulb produces, but not what comes out of the light).

And welcome to CPF!


----------



## fireboltr (Oct 14, 2007)

I have both Fenix and Surefire.

I would have to say how hard are you on the light......?
I have edc'd em both for awhile and it seems the Surefire has been more hassle free....I have been and do use both lights a considerable amount and hard. NONE of my old cheapies have survived working with me.
This is a personal opinion but if you plan on using the light for longer periods of time, can/will be near electrical, would opt for the slightly cheaper G2L..

Just MY 2 cents i know im gonna hear about this.....
FLAME ON!


----------



## Epic Win (Feb 25, 2010)

22hornet said:


> Hello,
> it has indeed a valid importance but until some serious side-by-side testing has been done, there is no reliable data that compares the strenght/robustness of flashlights. I prefer the "I know" attitude to the "I think" attitude.


I ran into this thread while searching for Fenix which seems a popular brand on CPF. I too would like to see a comparison between these two brands when subjected to extreme circumstances. I only have experience with Maglite and a US military light 






Recently I went to a camera shop which carries Surefire. I tried the E2L and felt it was a good light but paid too much attention on details that don't have practical importance. For example, if you shake the military light, you can hear cells bumping against the walls. In Surefire, the batteries seem held tightly in place. There are rough edges on the military light, on the surefire none. The military light comes with two filters (Red and Blue. One for night vision, and second obviously for blood), and a spare bulb.

However, I see that my mil. light protects its light switch aggressively. In my opinion, the light switch is like Achilles' heel. If I was lost in the woods I'd carry an E2L because when you're lost you don't know how long you'll remain lost. But when I'm in the woods and know my way, I'll choose the military light, also because I can have both my hands free. Both surefire and this military light is made in the US. 

Going back to my first point, I'd like to see if someone does a stress test between Surefire and Fenix. Like throw both under a bulldozer and see which one survives. And then take two fresh copies of the lights and throw them under a trailer truck...continue this regression until we reach a point when one brand is destroyed, but the other survives. Then repeat the experiment at this point till we get a conclusive result. For testing the waterproof feature, throw both in a swimming pool for all night. Then maybe throw a fresh copy of both from a fish hook into the ocean for all night. Etc. Etc.

To conclude my "post" (or essay), in computer brands, Apple makes the best looking "quality" computers. But people have differing opinions about the practicality of Apple. We may say "it depends" (on many features, like durability, use, battery issues), but in the end, a flashlight is a flashlight.


----------



## RobertM (Feb 26, 2010)

mountsj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm Brand new to this site and need some of your opinions. I'm looking to get a new flashlight and have it narrowed down to 2. The Surefire 6P LED and the Fenix P3D w/Rebel LED. Besides the price difference (cause I know the surefire is more) what are the pros and cons of these lights? Which one should I get? I basically just want a very bright light for everyday use. Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> Jeff



Hi Jeff :welcome:

I would recommend the SF 6P LED based on SF's excellent build quality, lifetime warranty, SF's excellent customer service, the 6P's ultra reliable twist/momentary switch, and [most importantly if you plan on sticking around on CPF ] the incredibly easy upgradability of its lamp/emitter. The 6P LED uses what SF's calls its P60L lamp assembly. It is a reflector and emitter all wrapped into one, easily removable module. See this thread here where CPF members have compiled a giant list of "P60 size" LED modules that can be easily swapped into the 6P LED (all you have to do it untwist the bezel and the P60L comes right out). As new LED technology is released (more efficient and/or brighter), you can simply swap in a new "P60 drop-in" and you're good-to-go. :twothumbs

With all that being said, I would personally go for the 6P (incandescent model) over the 6PL since it's cheaper. Then pick up an M60 or M61 LED Malkoff drop-in. Then you will have both and incandescent lamp for using outdoors and arguably one of the best LED drop-ins on the market.

-Robert


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Feb 26, 2010)

I've owned a few Fenix's and one difference I would point out (on single die models) is that the LED in a Fenix always seems and angry blueish white color. In the SureFire the LEDs, although definitely white, are much more pure white and seems to have a higher CRI even though the Reds still do fade a bit.


----------



## pwatcher (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a p3d, and quite a few SF's. no question that SF quality, durability, and lifetime warranty svc are superior.

however, bang for the buck, the p3d is excellent! 

get both if you can, but agree on 6p and a malkoff drop in vs 6pl.

if you can't afford both, and aren't too hard on your lights, I'd go with the p3d for its greater versatility and fun factor!


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 26, 2010)

go for the SF....

-The P60 module can be replaced as LED flux advances. In essence your light will never be out-dated. You can always sell the P60L module for ~$30 and put that $$$ into a nailbender or malkoff. ~$300-400 Lumens is what these guys are doing.
-BOMB-proof Z41 switch design.
-Lifetime warranty on host parts.
-Lego options, both SF OEM and aftermarket, some very affordable (solarforce) and some high $$$.
-You can always sidestep over to incan if you like, with an equally broad range of LAs available.
-DIY!!! Bust out your soldering iron and make your own parts, drop ins and mods.
-The 1" body tube diameter is an industry standard and there are a TON of mount options available to you.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 26, 2010)

The SureFire P6 will outlive you and your grandson, not to mention it can be easily upgraded with countless drop-ins, bezels and tailcaps. With the P3D, you're stuck forever with the same parts.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 26, 2010)

NA8 said:


> That would be the P3D100. 200 lumens to 80 lumens.
> 
> *Besides do you really want a light you have to twist the tailcap to turn on ?*
> 
> :devil:


Rather than having that HORRENDOUS reverse-click button and that stupid U.I on the P3D? Yes, I'd definitely choose the ultra-reliable tactical SureFire Z41 tailcap instead of that crap, hands down.


----------



## carrot (Feb 26, 2010)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Rather than having that HORRENDOUS reverse-click button and that stupid U.I on the P3D? Yes, I'd definitely choose the ultra-reliable tactical SureFire Z41 tailcap instead of that crap, hands down.


What he said. Do you really want a nasty clicky?


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow this thread is years old. Wonder if the OP picked yet?  Well anyways the SF twisty is real nice.

edit.

But I like my Fenix clicky too.


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 27, 2010)

LOL.... CPF's longest running Fenix-vs-SF thread.

CPFers were much more tolerant of each other back then.


----------



## Unclemonkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Surefire:thumbsup:


----------



## Stress_Test (Feb 27, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> LOL.... CPF's longest running Fenix-vs-SF thread.
> 
> CPFers were much more tolerant of each other back then.




Seriously. Seems like lately if there's even a whiff of SureFire vs. Fenix vs. Maglite vs. WhateverLight, then immediately people start throwing digital dog turds at each other.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Feb 27, 2010)

Stress_Test said:


> vs. WhateverLight, then immediately people start throwing digital dog turds at each other.



Back then, for some reason*, it was easier to say 'buy both'


----------



## orchid_guy (Feb 27, 2010)

mountsj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm Brand new to this site and need some of your opinions. I'm looking to get a new flashlight and have it narrowed down to 2. The Surefire 6P LED and the Fenix P3D w/Rebel LED. Besides the price difference (cause I know the surefire is more) what are the pros and cons of these lights? Which one should I get? I basically just want a very bright light for everyday use. Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> Jeff



Being new to this site as well, my personal recommendation for a general purpose flashlight would be a light of good construction(won't break when dropped from a height of 4-6 feet) and with one or two settings (either on/off or high/low/off). 

Based on the two lights you picked, I would recommend the 6P led. 

One huge advantage I see to the 6P led is the availability of after market accessories and upgrades.

An advantage to the P3D are the accessories included with the light. With the 6P led (and most surefire lights for that matter) there are no accessories included. 

The single output of the 6P led vs the multi output modes of the P3D being a pro/con is a personal decision. I'm sure some people feel multi output a pro and single output a con. Others will feel opposite. 

But as you stated "I basically just want a very bright light for everyday use", I would recommend the 6P led.


----------



## orchid_guy (Feb 27, 2010)

Epic Win said:


> I ran into this thread while searching for Fenix which seems a popular brand on CPF. I too would like to see a comparison between these two brands when subjected to extreme circumstances. I only have experience with Maglite and a US military light
> 
> Recently I went to a camera shop which carries Surefire. I tried the E2L and felt it was a good light but paid too much attention on details that don't have practical importance. For example, if you shake the military light, you can hear cells bumping against the walls. In Surefire, the batteries seem held tightly in place. There are rough edges on the military light, on the surefire none. The military light comes with two filters (Red and Blue. One for night vision, and second obviously for blood), and a spare bulb.
> 
> ...




In a different thread(on this site), a man's wife dropped his surefire E1B into the garbage disposal because she didn't think it (the garbage disposal) was working very well. He posted photos of the damaged light-- the TIR system was cracked and there are gouges in the body of the light. This same light turned on. 

I think most quality lights would be able to survive being dropped into a garbage disposal as they're not designed to shred/dispose of metal.


----------



## Disco-Dave (Feb 27, 2010)

Im not biased or against surefire in any way as ive never owned or used one but ill share my experience with fenix as i own 4 of them as u will see in my sig.

They'r all built solid, battery life is great and ive never had one fault from any of them ive had them camping fishing and at work on a construction site theyve been in salt water mud and snow they'r all still 100%, I also use them as bike lights. I think as long as u look after it, clean & oil etc itll stay 100%, Theres a thread around about the tk40 i think it was were some guy took it to the extreme in testing how solid it was and it ended up lost before broke someone mite know the name of the thread or add it here to show you.

Although i dont doubt surefire in any way its just the price that puts me off slightly as im in Scotland so its more expensive to get them with tax & all.


----------

